# The Royal Wedding Brew - Need A Name



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

Hello - looking for an inspirational name for the brew I am doing tomorrow. My old man's "oh who give a farrck ale" is appropriate but lacks flair. I like "nan get of the throne", "Kate's got a willie" - let's hear what you've got .......
Cheers
BBB


----------



## WarmBeer (28/4/11)

How about "Media Censorship by Decree Pale Ale"?


----------



## QldKev (28/4/11)

Royal Skum Sucker Ale


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

I would watch if Roy and HG were commentating .....


----------



## QldKev (28/4/11)

Willi-Middleton 2011


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/4/11)

Kates Willy :blink:


----------



## Lecterfan (28/4/11)

Republican ale.


----------



## Airgead (28/4/11)

Privileged Tit Porter?
Obsequious Forelock Tugging Old Ale?
Inbred Parasite Pale?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

Airgead said:


> Privileged Tit Porter?
> Obsequious Forelock Tugging Old Ale?
> Inbred Parasite Pale?



inspired Airgead


----------



## brocky_555 (28/4/11)

Pretty dissapointed that the chaser boys weren't allowed to do thier show


----------



## winkle (28/4/11)

Whogivesashit Lite Ice


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/11)

Royal Toff & Tart Ale


----------



## olde (28/4/11)

Big noses brunette.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

"Is there a pre-nup stout" .....

my old man is getting harsher as he gets older ... "don't drive in tunnels bitter" :unsure:


----------



## keifer33 (28/4/11)

Free Willy Ale
Sink the Willy Ale
William and Kate... WHO? Ale
Royal wedding media overload ale

To be honest can't wait for Saturday so we don't have to hear about it so much


----------



## Mikedub (28/4/11)

Occasion Evasion Saison


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/4/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> "Is there a pre-nup stout" .....
> 
> my old man is getting harsher as he gets older ... "don't drive in tunnels bitter" :unsure:



Carpel Tunnel Syndrome Dubbel

Goomba


----------



## gunbrew (28/4/11)

WAK ALE... (Will And Kate Ale)


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/11)

"Is this all that's on the Telly? Ale"


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

"This beer may last longer commemorative ale"


----------



## proudscum (28/4/11)

Die-anna Dark Porter


----------



## [email protected] (28/4/11)

She's a Male Ale


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

proudscum said:


> Die-anna Dark Porter



straight to the pool room ... nice


----------



## Fodder (28/4/11)

Buckle-up Belzebuth


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

Mikedub said:


> Occasion Evasion Saison



very nice


----------



## vykuza (28/4/11)

Here's a great writeup by Neil Miller on why you should call it whatever you want, and stick the bloody royals.

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/BlogRetrieve....p;PostID=105414

Original source: Pete Brown said it best

http://petebrown.blogspot.com/2011/04/beer...al-wedding.html


----------



## Superoo (28/4/11)

Kate Middleton asked the queen for advice on a long and happy marriage, the queen replied...
"Wear a seatbelt, and dont piss me off" !!!


beer names...



wedding tackle ale

paparazzi pilsner

waste of money mead

chasers lament lager

posh pricks pilsner

prince williams inlet lager

middletons roustabout stout

who gives a flying feck ale

absolutely couldnt give a toss about the stupid posh pricks because they are taking footy off the tv and that gives me the shits ale


----------



## Fodder (28/4/11)

that last one is a winner in my book


----------



## winkle (28/4/11)

A Right Royal Cock-up Ale


----------



## amiddler (28/4/11)

For William, "Take it Like a Princess, Pale"
For Kate, "Not in the Brown, Porter."


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/4/11)

Non-Californian Catherine Common Ale


----------



## [email protected] (28/4/11)

Your mum looks like a steed mead


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

"Remember - if this one dies - cry for the camera's" - better PR Ale


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

Paxxy said:


> Your mum looks like a steed mead



quality there


----------



## Malted (28/4/11)

Kate put a ring on her Willy Weizen

Kate Wins A Willy Windsor from Wales Witbier

Extra Snobby Bitch ESB 

Silly Slappa Saison

Inbred Royal IPA

Dopey Duke Draft

Royally Robust Roggenbier

Middleton Mashtun Mild

Bucklebury Berkshire Broad Bags a Royal Brotha Braggot


----------



## Pennywise (28/4/11)

Seatbelt Saison


----------



## amiddler (28/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> Seatbelt Saison




Knowing you brew a couple of Saison's Triple B, this is the best by far.

What brew have you planed for tomorrow?

Drew


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/4/11)

Dapper Slapper on the Crapper Stout


----------



## Pennywise (28/4/11)

Drew said:


> What brew have you planed for tomorrow?



Nothing, I couldn't give a rats about their wedding :icon_cheers:


----------



## WhiteWolf (28/4/11)

Stay with me .... 

Will 4 Kate Pale Ale,

Kill 4 Wait Pale Ale

Wait and Kill Pale Ale

Wait 4 Kill Pale Ale


----------



## [email protected] (28/4/11)

Wills Inn Cider


----------



## dimiphoto (28/4/11)

Kate Middleton, the first person to squeeze into Diana's ring since Dodi Al Fayed 

....bit long?


----------



## RobW (28/4/11)

Bastard brother red ale


----------



## hsb (28/4/11)

Give em some credit, they are Bavarians lol.

Reignkatesgebot Pilsener
Saxe-Coburg-Gotha Royal Export
Royal Wedding Helles


----------



## yum beer (28/4/11)

spend the evening in the brew shed...

'wedding...what wedding ale' :beer:


----------



## Mikedub (28/4/11)

Paxxy said:


> Wills Inn Cider




Choice!


----------



## Malted (28/4/11)

dimiphoto said:


> Kate Middleton, the first person to squeeze into Diana's ring since Dodi Al Fayed
> 
> ....bit long?



I wonder if Dodi asked the same question?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

Mikedub said:


> Choice!



+2


----------



## HoppingMad (28/4/11)

Apparently Castle Rock Brewing in Nottingham, UK have one already out. It's called 'Kiss Me Kate (Middleton)'

Cheers  ,

Hopper


----------



## dougsbrew (28/4/11)

willies slappers bitter. 

kate finds willy bitter. 

kates middlebum draught.


----------



## [email protected] (28/4/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> +2




Shamefully stolen from 
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1887326/dick...nny_commercial/


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

Paxxy said:


> Shamefully stolen from
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1887326/dick...nny_commercial/



maybe but still bloody funny


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

dougsbrew said:


> kate finds willy bitter.



Worthy of recognition


----------



## Brewing_Brad (28/4/11)

RobW said:


> Bastard brother red ale



In honour of the bastard brother:


----------



## goomboogo (28/4/11)

Paxxy said:


> Wills Inn Cider



A certain Queenslander on this forum might go you for copyright.


----------



## hsb (28/4/11)

Makes me think back to:
http://m.flickr.com/photos/somefool/2762001857/

from:

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR...3HsnS9VXUtSdBEM

edit- messed the link up:
http://www.portsmouthpubs.org.uk/images/pu...awcettjul90.jpg


----------



## winkle (28/4/11)

Willie Plonkers'
Sticky kDate Porter

I'll get me coat...


----------



## [email protected] (28/4/11)

> Shamefully stolen from
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1887326/dick...nny_commercial/





> A certain Queenslander on this forum might go you for copyright.





> Makes me think back to:
> http://m.flickr.com/photos/somefool/2762001857/
> 
> from:
> ...



All nonsence, I was the first person to come up with this joke. They must have all invented time machines and come to today to witness my sheer genius.


----------



## Effect (28/4/11)

Kate loves Willy


----------



## TBird (28/4/11)

You blokes are absolute bloody geniuses! I've never laughed so much

Cheers and thanks


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/11)

Suck on my Cock-Ale


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

Drew said:


> Knowing you brew a couple of Saison's Triple B, this is the best by far.
> 
> What brew have you planed for tomorrow?
> 
> Drew



Anything - I'll malt my own wheat if I have too ... 

some very funny stuff on this thread. I wonder what speedie would come up with? ........ is he still out there? He is the phantom ....


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/11)

Kate's Bi-willing


----------



## Superoo (28/4/11)

katesWill ale

KateSwill ale


There was a young girl named kate
who picked up a prince for a mate
Her good bits are round
and she spreads it around
And ol' prince charles thinks thats great


----------



## beerbog (28/4/11)

Who gives a right royal shit ale. :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/11)

In-bread Ale


----------



## jyo (28/4/11)

Lizzies Lip Pursing Lambic; Sour, Old, Tart.


----------



## TSMill (28/4/11)

Assume the seatbelt saison pours with no head?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/4/11)

TSMill said:


> Assume the seatbelt saison pours with no head?



I can only hope MI6 are following this thread ............. for security reasons of course.


----------



## Spork (28/4/11)

Blue Blood Bitter.
Daft Draught.
Silly Willy.
Merchandise cellar?


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/11)

jyo said:


> Lizzies Lip Pursing Lambic; Sour, Old, Tart.



:lol: Winner right there.


----------



## Screwtop (28/4/11)

Bucklebury Ordinary (Common) Bitter
Oneknee in Kenya Black IPA


----------



## Lecterfan (28/4/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I can only hope MI6 are following this thread ............. for security reasons of course.




...yes, it might well get shut down by royal decree as well.


----------



## super_simian (28/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Suck on my Cock-Ale


...humour fail... What you've done there is confuse swear/naughty words for jokes. Don't worry, it often happens to professionals too.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/11)

super_simian said:


> ...humour fail... What you've done there is confuse swear/naughty words for jokes. Don't worry, it often happens to professionals too.



One is not amused. 

Sorry Mummsie it was a tad bit bawdy weren't it.


----------



## Blackapple (28/4/11)

A walk down the ale....


----------



## Blackapple (28/4/11)

A right royal mash up


----------



## Sully (28/4/11)

Wee Willy Pale RoyALE


----------



## Jazman (28/4/11)

since the the princess bloodlines would be more German than English it have to a German Lager of course verrckter kniglicher Abfall Lager


----------



## dougsbrew (29/4/11)

kate and will Fosters porter
kate and wills Blonde porter 
kate and wills Naked Blonde porter
kate and will XXXX porter..
kate embraces willy lager
kate loves willy ale


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (29/4/11)

A Right Royal Rogerring Brown Ale


----------



## winkle (29/4/11)

Where's the effing footy Bitter.


----------



## mckenry (29/4/11)

No-one seems to call William Bill or Billy...
My 2c

Billy Beer
Bucking Billy
My Name's Willy not Billy
Willy's Wee Heavy willy


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (29/4/11)

I'd do her up the Brown Ale


----------



## hazard (29/4/11)

If it doesn't come out any good you could always go with

(Tastes like) Kate's Piss

(actually, that would be VB - sorry to mix threads)


----------



## WhiteWolf (29/4/11)

Kate's vanilla willy in chocolate stout


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (29/4/11)

I just thought I would round off this magnificent thread, thanks too all. I went with the "seatbelt saison" - thank you pennywise, masterfull. From now on all BBB saison's will be so named in recognition of your genius.

I didn't actually brew anything today, I've been throwing down my saison all afternoon (on holidays) and I must say it has made a huge difference to my outlook on life. Thanks god it was on tap. 

So in the Australian tradition - I got on the piss instead. I can only hope Liz will understand.......
Cheers
BBB

Around a 3.5

(drunkeness scale while posting - 1 = sober, 2 = half cut, 3 = cut, 4= off your tits, 5 = motherless)


----------



## manticle (29/4/11)

What about aussie lager since the whole thing's so boring?


----------



## mickpc (29/4/11)

The fizzer?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (29/4/11)

Michael C said:


> The fizzer?



The Fizzer - you are joking .... I thought the dress was divine. I've never seen the archbishop look so good - he does a frock well ....


----------



## bignath (29/4/11)

How about:

*"Dumb Re(porter)"

*Too many stupid questions being asked by reporters.....

"So, what was your favorite part of the day?" asks reporter to a group of old ladies....

"Seeing Will and Kate" - thanks Captain Obvious.

Same reporter:

"So, what do you hope to see on the balcony in a few minutes time?"

"The Kiss".......


----------



## Dazza88 (29/4/11)

High Beam Ale - yeah, you were watching the coverage, you saw them shining through


----------



## bignath (29/4/11)

DazDog said:


> High Beam Ale - yeah, you were watching the coverage, you saw them shining through




Correct. I was in fact watching the cleavage...Oops i mean coverage.


----------



## Hatchy (29/4/11)

manticle said:


> What about aussie lager since the whole thing's so boring?



Just when I thought TV couldn't get any more boring.


----------



## enoch (29/4/11)

3 pages and haven't seen it yet.

Willy Warmer


----------



## winkle (29/4/11)

Thank God for Fox sports!
Missed the entire debacle - whilst drinking anything not English!
Bah humbug! 
Royals - make the buggers pay tax.


----------



## DennisKing (30/4/11)

At least most of you lot are the other side of the world and have not had all the crap we have had to put up with here in the UK. Apart from getting a day off work the whole thing is driving me mad. You blokes at least have a chance of becoming a republic some day. No chance here.


----------



## DennisKing (30/4/11)

oops nearly fogot a name - what about does she take it up the arse ale


----------



## InCider (30/4/11)

Why wasn't Harry's Dad there Ale?


----------



## donburke (30/4/11)

dimiphoto said:


> Kate Middleton, the first person to squeeze into Diana's ring since Dodi Al Fayed
> 
> ....bit long?




to paizeis ?


----------



## Brown_hound (30/4/11)

DennisKing said:


> oops nearly fogot a name - what about does she take it up the arse ale



Ha?


----------



## shadders (30/4/11)

thank god no one said 'crown'.


----------



## beerbog (30/4/11)

winkle said:


> Where's the effing footy Bitter.



+1. :beerbang:


----------



## beerbog (30/4/11)

DennisKing said:


> oops nearly fogot a name - what about does she take it up the arse ale



Gold. :beerbang:


----------



## hendog88 (30/4/11)

shadders said:


> thank god no one said 'crown'.



haha Shadders i was gonna say Crown jewels lager


----------

